# BERLIN | MK 2E | 84m | 21 fl | U/C



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

*MK 2E *| Europacity | 84m | 21fl | App


Competitionline Article

Architects Website


Since dec 2016 there was an invited competition for a highrise north of the Berlin Central Station.
On 12th of July 2017 the results where published and Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten won the 1st prize for the 84m project.


*Project Facts*

- Developer: CA Immo Deutschland GmbH
- Architects: Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten
- Tenant: KPMG AG
- Usage: Office
- Height: 84m
- Floors: 21
- Construction Start: 2018
- Status: Zoning Law Allows Tower

*
Renderings*



























(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten​


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

This project has now been approved. 
The building permit was granted on 25.06. and it is now ready for realization.
As soon as the construction for the new SBahn tunnel is completely finished on this plot, which should be the case later this year, the construction can start.
There are also some new information about it.

- GFA: ca. 32.000 m²
- Restaurant for 160 guests
- Café for 40 guests
- Sky-Bar for 61 guests
- Underground Parking with 27 spaces 

There is also a fresh rendering.









(c)Allmann Sattler Wappner Architekten


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

After the permition was granted in June this year, the construction is now starting with the foundation.



sandtimer said:


> Beim KPMG Hochhaus laufen die Gründungsarbeiten.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

(Red arrow added by me)

Working on the foundation for 3 months now. Should go down soon.

The building under construction in front is the 2nd part of the already finished Amano Hotel it borders.



dubaibobby said:


> Weiß jemand was hier an der Brandwand mit den aufgemalten Häusern ensteht? Gibt es irgendwelche Visus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks very good imo.
Foundation is still going on.




































(c)Allmann Sattler Architekten


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

It is going down now.









picture by sandtimer


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by Sandtimer


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by BerlinerBauleiter


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Construction crossed street level. It is going up!









LINK


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Update









LINK


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

View out of the Central Station.









picture by dubaibobby


----------

